# 1st clutch for 2021



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi all, had a nice clutch of 10 ELN eggs laid on the afternoon of October 16. Incubating nicely at 26°.

First confirmed the presence of eggs in a gravid acting female...





Then placed her in the outdoor laying pit where she roamed around for about 15 mins before selecting the ideal spot and began to excavate her nest chamber





While she was busy I set about prepping the container the eggs would be placed into.



Turned on and pre-set the incubator.



Returned to the nesting turtle and waited until she'd finished laying and closed/compacted the nest (1 hour in total). 





Then put her back into her aquarium and set about retrieving her eggs.





Closed the now empty chamber after retrieving 10 eggs.



Cleaned the eggs and positioned them into the dampened vermiculite.





Into the incubator.



After 24 hours of incubation all 10 eggs are showing signs of banding.



5 days of incubation / banding progress... developing nicely.



She'll lay her 2nd clutch in about a month's time.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice! Don't know much about turtle's but there cool!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 24, 2021)

nice work Kev, keep us posted


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 24, 2021)

i like your turtle egg process posts!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 24, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> i like your turtle egg process posts!


Ahh cheers mate, dunno if anyone finds them useful but they're there for anyone who wants to see what goes on.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Hi all, had a nice clutch of 10 ELN eggs laid on the afternoon of October 16. Incubating nicely at 26°.
> 
> First confirmed the presence of eggs in a gravid acting female...
> View attachment 332026
> ...



Hey good work man! Keep it up!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi all, 36 days after she laid her 1st clutch, she laid her second clutch for the season (on Monday afternoon). I'm thinking she will have a 3rd in 4 to 5 weeks time given she only laid 7 in clutch #2. Time will tell.

~Enjoy. 
















To be continued in the next post...


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 24, 2021)

The hard work is done, the wait begins.

Few extra pics that were taken with the Nikon DSLR while she was in her egg laying trance - they're a little better than the old mobile phone jobs.


----------



## Friller2009 (Nov 24, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Hi all, 36 days after she laid her 1st clutch, she laid her second clutch for the season (on Monday afternoon). I'm thinking she will have a 3rd in 4 to 5 weeks time given she only laid 7 in clutch #2. Time will tell.
> 
> ~Enjoy.
> View attachment 332222
> ...


That’s a beautiful ELN!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 24, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> That’s a beautiful ELN!


Thanks mate, yeah she's a rare form... normally their carapaces are pitch black... she's a nice fawn colour with black delineating her scute margins on her carapace and plastron.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Nov 24, 2021)

They look absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 24, 2021)

i like turtles


----------

